# Snapper 1030 drive issues



## dcosto (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this fantastic forum. I have a Snapper 1030 that is ~15 years old. It is having drive issues, where in the higher speed ranges the machine lurches badly and barely moves. i replaced the drive wheel and cleaned the drive plate, with no change in performance. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would say the friction disc is probably cracked and has broken pieces, but you said you replaced the drive wheel. Next I would say there is crap stuck to the drive plate, but you said you cleaned that. I am assuming it is nice and polished and smooth?

Next things to check would be see if the drive plate is bent or check for slop in the bearings for the drive plate and the friction disc hex shaft.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

you may need to adjust the tension on the drive engagement lever. If you are not putting enough tension on the friction disk / drive disk when you engage the lever it will cause the friction disk to slip. This will be more noticeable in the higher ranges. Also check the position left to right of the friction disk in the various gears. You may need to adjust the position of the friction disk, but, i don't think this is the problem.

carl


----------

